# Feeling like you need a change?



## saxonmiezis (Feb 19, 2014)

Sick of the 9-5 job setting people are accustomed to these days? are you looking for something different, yet easy, and no degree needed?
About 8 weeks ago, my life took a whole new direction. I was that typical 19 year old partying my life up and living what they say are the "best years of my life" before I face reality as a proper adult and settle down, just basically living in the moment and not prepared at all for my future...but as I couldn't find my purpose in life, things started falling into the right place at the right time. My perception slowly but surely started to change, I became more happy, I became more optimistic, I became more ambitious, I found my niche. Now it's my duty to share it with all and continue embarking on this mission that us young people see as a revolution. We are changing the game, The times are changing and if you don't conform to the change, you'll get left behind and live like most do. To be something great, you must do what most will never even imagine doing and have a burning desire to achieve something so great. You don't have to be great to start, but you gotta start to be great.

Looking to help 2-3 people seek a financial change with the opportunity I've been blessed with. Post a reply if you are interested in finding out what it is about. Only looking for 2-3 people!!

Head to this link to find out more, if you're interested, put in your details and ill contact you!

orangeElite. com/ypr/30608


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

So this is a MLM scheme for vemma, correct?


----------



## saxonmiezis (Feb 19, 2014)

Incorrect, we aren't a scheme. We are abit different to herbalife, amway, etc.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

saxonmiezis said:


> Incorrect, we aren't a scheme.


It's not Multi-level marketing? Let's be honest.

And according to a link hidden at the bottom of your own website, more than 97% of vemma affiliates make under $13,000 a year. In fact, it looks like more than 75% of affiliates make less than $2000 a year.

From the vemma website:










Is this the "opportunity" on offer?


----------



## saxonmiezis (Feb 19, 2014)

that is correct


----------

